# Studentfilmmakers.com Graduate Cult



## FLFilmFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't you think that we should start a cult/organization or whatever to continue to network everyone here?

If you think about it, we are all on the bridge of crossing over to the business and in the next 5 years we will all be somewhere.

In the next month, no one will check this site and it will be as if we never existed.  Film school and the business in general is all about networking.  We will all be somewhere in the country at some big institution and I think it would be an awesome opportunity for us to help each other out.

Whether it be that we need additional crew members, housing at a city for a film festival or a massive collaboration for a feature film.

I think it would be a waste if we were to go back to our regular lives as individuals leaving behind this mecca of talent and potential that we as a group can form.

I have seen a lot of work and I have seen a lot of passion and it is very rare that you can talk to these people or be able to share interests.  Here we have people from all around the world with huge background interests.  Some people can't even find people to collaborate with similar interests.

We are the internet generation with the internet connecting us all through something as small as a forum.

I really have no idea what to do from here, but I think we should really keep this network of filmmakers close and seriously think about collaborating in the future.  You really don't want to strictly confine your contacts to the school or region you are from.

Tell me what you think.

Best,

Andy Nguyen


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 17, 2008)

Andy,

I was thinking about this as well, and I'm very glad to see you have posted this. I know I very much want to keep networking and communicating with the people I've met on this forum such as yourself. I think we all have the potential to band together to make some great art that will galvanize and revitalize people.

I don't know if we should stay connected through another forum system or what exactly should go down, and hope we can brainstorm some ideas here, but I wanted to respond and say  I'm with you 100%. Let's inspire one another and make films!


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 17, 2008)

Aw, man, for graduates only?


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha, not graduates only, anyone really.

Think about it, you go to film school to meet people and expand your skills that will ultimately get you in the business.  You are in a place of high concentration of a lot of great filmmakers.

I am from Tampa, FL and I have not come across anyone that much serious of filmmaking in person.  Of course they are out there but you may go miles without ever running into them in your life.

I have played the film festival circuit and have gone to venues where I know no one and to have a network of so many people who are actually serious about filmmaking is a true gem.

After you graduate what are you going to do?  Climb the ladder as a PA or begin your 3 picture Weinstein deal?  I doubt it.  We all go to film school in a hope to go out there and produce.  With the way technology is bridging the gap between reaching the masses of indie and mainstream films, we all could collaborate when that time comes.

The only reason why I found this forum is to check the status of my application.  However, wouldn't it be such a waste to leave this network of filmmakers with common interests?

Imagine befriending a young Spielberg, PTA, or Apatow.  Without a doubt, one of us will eventually make it, and it is that network of filmmakers that go along with these big names that create "sects" of filmmakers.  We may not be huge now, but to know we have a strong group all throughout the nation is something we all can gain.  Be it reading each others' scripts, crashing at each others' houses or collaborating.  I'm not sure, but the opportunity is there.


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 17, 2008)

> After you graduate what are you going to do?  Climb the ladder as a PA or begin your 3 picture Weinstein deal?  I doubt it.  We all go to film school in a hope to go out there and produce.  With the way technology is bridging the gap between reaching the masses of indie and mainstream films, we all could collaborate when that time comes.
> 
> The only reason why I found this forum is to check the status of my application.  However, wouldn't it be such a waste to leave this network of filmmakers with common interests?
> 
> Imagine befriending a young Spielberg, PTA, or Apatow.  Without a doubt, one of us will eventually make it, and it is that network of filmmakers that go along with these big names that create "sects" of filmmakers.  We may not be huge now, but to know we have a strong group all throughout the nation is something we all can gain.  Be it reading each others' scripts, crashing at each others' houses or collaborating.  I'm not sure, but the opportunity is there.



YES. This is such a good idea.


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in!


We can maybe start with a website?


----------



## anononononym (Apr 17, 2008)

i think what you're looking for is called a tracking board...


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 17, 2008)

Hah, the next group of "Film Brats" could be from the Studentfilms boards.

Now that would be excellent.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 17, 2008)

Though, Cult MIGHT not be the word we're all looking for.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, go for it guys.

My studentfilms.com (not filmmakers, btw) compatriots are some of my closest friends at USC, and the ones outside of my discipline, especially production, have ensured that I know the entire PR population...and when I took my friend to tour Chapman, WInter and Philly helped us out.  I keep in touch via Facebook with a girl at Columbia.

It's possible...


----------



## shiningmoon (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, studentfilms.com is such a great way to network. I'm so mad at myself for not knowing about this earlier, but now that I know about it I'd love to continue networking with fellow people who are passionate about this industry. FLFilmFan is absolutely right. We need to create a network of upcoming filmmakers. I'm definitely game for it!


----------



## NeoNoir (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea since we will all be graduating and 'breaking in' around the same time.

There is of course many different options to keep in touch from all of us 'friending' a profile on a social networking site. I think meetup.com might work well for this. I haven't used linkedin.com in a while but that might have something for this and a little better since there we can put up our resume and therefore suggest each other for projects.

Any other site suggestions?


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 17, 2008)

how about with start out with face book... 
I mean I bet you most of you guys have a face book page, right?

My real name is Jonah Bleicher... look me up and add me on - 

That's a place to start at least. 

If you give me your real names we can at least start some way - and not just let it fizzle into talk


----------



## anononononym (Apr 17, 2008)

facebook's one word.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 17, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE GRAMMAR CORRECTION.


----------



## tomsundies (Apr 17, 2008)

> Originally posted by birdman78:
> THANKS FOR THE GRAMMAR CORRECTION.



 ... yeah, I'm not sure I would have found this mysterious 'facebook' site otherwise.

BUT birdman78, there are two 'Jonah Bleicher's on Facebook.  Are you in the New York, NY network?

My name is 'Adair Cole' if anyone else is adding Facebook friends.


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 17, 2008)

YEAH - THAT WAS MY BAD - ONE OF THE ACCOUNTS IS OLD. I'm in hte Ny, Ny network for sure. 
I have a picture of a weird pink bunny illustration as my profile at the moment.


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 17, 2008)

I confirm...


You picture is so weird!


;-)


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 17, 2008)

cool site Stevan! - I like "Home Sweet home" a lot - what was your involvement in it?


----------



## Stevanlm (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot...

I wrote and directed it...


It was for The 48 Hour Film Project in Paris...

I had to write a "Fantastic" Story... The object was a key. The character : A yoga teacher. And the  line of dialogue : Why does she look at me?


I really must update the website, I will...


I will show the short that I directed for Columbia. You know, it is the story about the Homeless Man and The Young Girl.

You will discover my vision of this... 


It is 8.00 AM here, I am going to sleep!


See you later


P.S : I didn't sleep whole night...


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 18, 2008)

I appreciate the huge response here and am very optimistic that we all will make it or we all can help each other out somehow.

Something like a pay it forward that we all can help each other out whether it be within the boroughs of NY or visiting the Hollywood hills.

My name is Andy Nguyen and I am in the network of NYU/USF/FSU.  Add me to your facebook!  

Andy


----------



## louvonsalome (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool, Andy!

You're in the NYU network? Did you end up choosing them over Columbia? How did you make your final decision?

Best,

louvons.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 18, 2008)

Andy, I think you're acting on a great concrete idea.

Edit: PM me if you want to be friends!


----------



## FLFilmFan (Apr 18, 2008)

actually, as an undergrad i was a millennium gates scholar with full tuition and board to nyu for film, but then i was disqualified because my efc on the fafsa was too high and the scholarship was revoked.

hence me going back to fl and finishing out my undergrad.

i am highly considering going to columbia.  it is all dependent on money right now.  they are supposed to send me my financial aid package sometime soon.

both schools are great and in the city of nyc.  i will be bankrupt either way.

best,

andy


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 18, 2008)

this is is great - it's like a bunch of super heroes revealing their secret ids - or perhaps an AA meeting...
thanks for everyone adding me - we might as well make use of the existing social networks out there for now.


----------



## Pythagoras (Apr 29, 2008)

I think this is a fantastic idea, although I'm really late in posting....  

I'm Emily P. (the only one) on the W&L network and I'll be friending all of you shortly


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm down... just pm me and I'll add you on facebook


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 29, 2008)

most excellent of ideas. search me under 'jen ong' should still be a columbia/new york network


----------



## birdman78 (Apr 29, 2008)

ah red... it is you on facebook!!! I always thought you were a dude... those names are so misleading. welcome


----------



## redpokiepenguin (Apr 29, 2008)

haha...me a dude? i thought i did a good job being really girly with my responses. anyway friend me everyone!


----------

